# Hi guys



## Domo86 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hopefully collect my V6 tomorrow and would love to hear any tips for initial service and general going over once she's on the drive?? Looking forward to it all


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## bakerbakes556 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi


----------

